# Change colour of a brush in photoshop



## Go The Power

Hi,
I was wondering how to change the colour of a brush in photoshop?


----------



## nickster_uk

Just choose the brush tool and then click the colour picker...you can then 'browse' to your colour preference or copy n paste the number code in the box next to the # symbol. Is that what you mean?


----------



## nickster_uk




----------



## Go The Power

Yes that is what I was after thanks. :4-cheers:
I was clicking on the wrong brush tool :grin:


----------



## koala

1. This button in the left toolbar allows you to switch between foreground and background colour. The red square in this example shows that red is the foreground colour and white is the background. Click the arrow to switch between these 2. Click the small black and white overlapping squares to revert to default black foreground and white background.

2. Use the Swatches menu to select a colour. This will appear in the toolbar on the left as the foreground colour, to be used by whichever tool is selected.

3. Or you can create colours using the Color sliders. The warning ! sign lets you know if the colour created is within the web-colours range.


EDIT: 3 replies in the time it took me to copy/paste my screenshot and type my reply :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

Thank you Koala I was wondering what that did. :4-cheers:

Edit: lol, Your information and Nicks was both very helpful.


----------



## nickster_uk

Hehe you're welcome Alex..i'm still getting to grips with Photoshop myself.


----------



## ebackhus

In Soviet Russia, Photoshop grips YOU!

If you can find ANY training on Photoshop I strongly recommend you get it. Before I took classes on it I was afraid to do anything but convert BMP to JPG with it. Now it's a regular member of my army.


----------



## Go The Power

Ok thanks EB I was thinking about it .Maybe there should also be a Photoshop/ Graphic design academy at TSF! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus

There was but V-Six and I suspended classes so we could reorganize it a bit more. Keep your eyes open in the future and it should be back!


----------



## Go The Power

Cool, I will be watching out for that.


----------



## nickster_uk

Ditto :smile:


----------



## KoosHopeloos

I'll keep my eyes open as well!


----------



## Go The Power

Would you be able to estimate when it would be open again?


----------



## ebackhus

Honestly I can't say right now. There are a few things going on with who is now in charge of Design.


----------



## Go The Power

Ok thanks


----------



## ebackhus

I'm very pleased to see the high interest in having the design school. I really wish I could give the green light but that's not in my power to do so. I'll bring it back up in what in my demented mind is called "The Senate" (more accurately, the management area. I'm weird...) and see if I can get some yummy design school up and running.


----------



## Go The Power

Good luck, I hope to see it up.


----------

